# Curio and Relic License



## The91Bravo (Jan 17, 2008)

Does anyone here have one?  I am considering getting one, but am a little concerned with one issue.

From what I understand, I cannot buy to resell, which I would NOT do.  But if the Shit hit the fan and I needed to liquidate one or two, or the whole lot to buy a kidney for a relative,  then I need to know I can, LEGALLY.

Any first hand knowledge out there in ShadowSpear land??

Preciate it.

Steve


----------



## x SF med (Jan 17, 2008)

Indiana Jones or Dirk Pitt, where are you?  The boy needs an answer.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 18, 2008)

ROFL...

They are out saving the world... or at least another hot babe...


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 18, 2008)

What kind of shit do you want to buy? ;)  Are you a Faberge Egg kind of guy? :uhh::doh:


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 18, 2008)

gd,

I simply want to get a shitload of nice cheap WWII and old Warsaw Pact type weapons.  

Example:  Mosin Nagant, at the gun shows are about $125, but $65 direct through alot of the advertisers in Shotgun News. 

That type stuff...


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 18, 2008)

Steve, 

I kinda figured that's what you were getting at but I had to give you one little jab.  

I wanted to do that sort of collecting as well but as I didn't have the proper license prior to the major gun reforms up here; I can't get one now.  There's a 'grandfather' clause in it for old Prohibited collectors but no new Prohibited licenses will be issued.  So basically in a decade or two, a shit load of our heritage is gonna go in the incinerator.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 18, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> What kind of shit do you want to buy? ;)  Are you a Faberge Egg kind of guy? :uhh::doh:




Nah, strikes me as an ancient Greek statuary kind of person.  Probably only the male statues.:doh:


----------



## pardus (Jan 18, 2008)

> A collector of curios or relics may obtain a Collector's License under the Gun Control Act of 1968, 18 U.S.C. Chapter 44 and the regulations issued thereunder in 27 CFR Part 178. The privileges conferred by this license extend only to curio or relic transactions.
> The principal advantage of a Collector's License is that a collector can acquire curios or relics in interstate commerce. A licensed collector may acquire and dispose of curios or relics at any location; however, dispositions to nonlicensees must be made to residents of the same State in which the collector is licensed. The licensed collector has the same status as a nonlicensee with respect to transactions involving firearms that are not classified as curios or relics. An individual must be licensed in order to lawfully receive curios or relics in interstate commerce, i.e., from outside his or her State of residence.
> Further, while a licensed collector may acquire curios or relics and dispose of same from a personal collection, A LICENSED COLLECTOR IS NOT AUTHORIZED TO ENGAGE IN BUSINESS AS A DEALER IN ANY FIREARMS, INCLUDING CURIOS OR RELICS. A FEDERAL FIREARMS DEALER'S LICENSE IS REQUIRED FOR THIS ACTIVITY. Federal law, regulations, and general information pertaining to li-censed collectors, curios or relics, and recordkeeping can be found in ATF Publication 5300.4, "Federal Firearms Regulations Reference Guide."




http://www.atf.treas.gov/pub/fire-explo_pub/2000_ref.htm


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 18, 2008)

Pardus,

That is what I needed to see...

Thanks mate.


The other question still stands...

does anyone here have one, PM me if you want to keep it quiet.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 18, 2008)

*ha ha ha*



x SF med said:


> Nah, strikes me as an ancient Greek statuary kind of person.  Probably only the male statues.:doh:



Nope..  If I was greek, I sure wouldn't portray our men-folk with iddy biddy winkies... LOL

The female statues on the other hand seem to always show some great nip...


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 18, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> What kind of shit do you want to buy? ;)  Are you a Faberge Egg kind of guy? :uhh::doh:





@&%* you ..... and your little dog too...


----------



## Olive Drab (Jan 18, 2008)

its worth it just for the discounts from brownells, midway, etc


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 18, 2008)

Olive Drab said:


> its worth it just for the discounts from brownells, midway, etc



I am realizing that... I should have gotten it sooner...


----------



## pardus (Jan 24, 2008)

Can the ATF etc... raid your place at will same as if you have an FFL?


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 24, 2008)

Probably...

Hope not... 

but theyz gubment cops and can do as they sez.... ;)


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 24, 2008)

Olive Drab said:


> its worth it just for the discounts from brownells, midway, etc



Brownells will sell to you at a discount as you are a copper now.  Dont know if the price would be any different between the two or not.


----------



## pardus (Jan 25, 2008)

So the benefit is a C&R weapon can be shipped from anywhere to you without the need to go through an FFL right?


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 25, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> So the benefit is a C&R weapon can be shipped from anywhere to you without the need to go through an FFL right?



That is exactly right.  If the weapon qualifies, you can buy it, send proof of license, along with the cash, and it will be shipped direct to you.

I am getting mine ASAP.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 25, 2008)

forms ordered...

/salivation begins/


----------



## pardus (Jan 25, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Firearms_License


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 25, 2008)

Pardus,

That's alot of reading... And not one picture in all the links......

I do like the list of weps though.  I may have to start searching for some good ones...


----------



## pardus (Mar 3, 2008)

Whats the latest mate?


----------

